# Lost wedding ring



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

You guys on MHF have more or less been the best friends I've had (I'm not so good socially), and I feel I can unload to you 
Feeling really sick and knotted up, because I lost my wedding ring in the snow yesterday

My little wife says that it is just a lump of metal, and it's having each other that's important - and I agree, I really do, but it's broken my heart because it's been my reminder for 33 years that someone was prepared to take me on, warts and all

She has supported me through hairbrained business ventures, lifted my spirits, rebuked me as often as I needed it, share my motorhome dream, and lived my cancer nightmare; and that ring was special to me I feel sick to the stomach

Through all life has thrown at us I have worn that ring with pride.

How could I have been so stupid and careless?
Well I'll tell you

Because of my cancer treatment I have put on some weight, and my ring was restricting circulation
I had managed to take it off, and was going to take it into Chesterfield to get it stretched
Because of the snow we didn't go, and I slipped it on my little finger

I took the dog for a walk to a local nature reserve, and came home to find the ring missing.
I've traced my route and the places I stopped to fuss the dog, make snowballs for her to catch etc

Went down again today, and checked all pavements, but the ring would have disappeared through the snow and been covered

We were poor and could only afford to pay £50 each for rings but I'd give a thousand to get it back

I have my mothers wedding ring, and wondered whether to get it cut across to make two thin rings; but it wouldn't be the same

Somebody tell me I'm not alone in my stupidity; I feel so miserable because it was the symbol of the best thing that ever happened to me


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ask around and see if anybody has a metal detector if you know just where you lost it.
I would be upset if I lost mine as it is a symbolic keep sake. Good Luck.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I know that I would feel the same - it's not what it's made of but the symbol it represents - I truly hope you manage to find it


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Otto - 
That is an awful thing to happen to you, rings aren't just lumps of metal, they are symbols, important symbols. Your wife is kind and loving and is trying to help you to feel a little less awful. I understand the feelings you are going through now. Within a year of our lovely Emma dying, I lost her ring, I had been wearing it from a couple of days after she died. In fact I lost it twice, and both times I got it back, a huge relief to me.

I can't guarantee that you will get yours back, but maybe when the snow comes it will re-surface, also make sure you put the word out that you have lost it. If there are any shops near where it went missing, put a notice in, and check with police stations etc. you never know. I really didn't believe that I would get Emma's ring back and I did on both occasions. I remember the panic and sick feelings I had. I cried and shook and thought I was losing it.

Good luck, I will say a prayer to St Anthony, he is the patron saint of lost items, huge devotion to him in Ireland.

http://www.luckymojo.com/saintanthony.html

Ca


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I mean this in the kindest way, but any significance the ring had was bestowed on it by you. Grieve for it, get yourself another and bless it together.

Kindest regards Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Otto,
I think I would go over my route with a metal detector. If you don't have one I'm sure a friend might help. There might even be a club in your area with high power equipment.

I take a great delight in just such searches and have found rings on beaches before. 

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I got married under the Spire 47 years ago. My best man loaned me 7/6 for the license and we have never looked back.
I don't think a wedding ring would make any difference.

You are blessed with more than a little gold ring


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Otto I really feel for you and I know how you must be feeling, I can't really say anything that might make you feel better as from your words I can tell how much it meant to you.

Some years ago, I remember an old boss of mine, his Son dented his new car and my we thought our boss was going to be livid, but he smiled and said it could have been worse.............remember today it has been on the news the guy thats dogs wandered onto the ice and he lost his life trying to get to them, so although it doesn't help try to look at it from that perspective, you are all safe in this terrible weather..............at the same time I do hope and pray that you find the ring, if you don't why not at some point have another one dedicated the all the years that you and your wife have spent together, and all that you have been through together and are still together and stronger than ever.

Nette


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww Otto I can understand how you feel about losing your ring.    
However why not make this the very year you reaffirm your vows and get new rings for both of you. It won't bring the old one back but it will be a lovely way of giving your new rings some significance.
Don't give up, I really hope you find it.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Carolgavin. That would mean so much to you both.  
Best wishes whichever way you go


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Otto

We run www.forumukdetectornet.co.uk and have over 4000 detectorists on-line. Send me a pm with your full details including phone number and we'll have someone over there before you know it.

Waiting for your details...... :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

brimo said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> We run www.forumukdetectornet.co.uk and have over 4000 detectorists on-line. Send me a pm with your full details including phone number and we'll have someone over there before you know it.
> 
> Waiting for your details...... :lol:


Thats brilliant.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck....and it looks like with this help it will be back on your finger before you know it!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone - from the bottom of my heart thank you

I was going to buy a detector from Argos today, but don't really have any idea how to use one to it s full potential

It would be such a blessing to find it

thanks so much for your support and advice


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure what the weather is like your way, but starting to thaw here..........so would guess the sooner that someone is out there with a metal detector the better, less chance then of someone else finding it before the snow melts. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Thank you everyone - from the bottom of my heart thank you
> 
> I was going to buy a detector from Argos today, but don't really have any idea how to use one to it s full potential
> 
> ...


Just turn it on and listen for the noise to go higher --never know you might find a pot of gold as well as you ring :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

That would be nice, but I'd be just so happy to get the ring back

Why was I so careless with something so precious to me

I must have been crazy to do what I did


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Otto-de-froste said:


> That would be nice, but I'd be just so happy to get the ring back
> 
> Why was I so careless with something so precious to me
> 
> I must have been crazy to do what I did


Now don't beat yourself up....we all have those 'moments'. You are not alone on that one...


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

brimo said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> We run www.forumukdetectornet.co.uk and have over 4000 detectorists on-line. Send me a pm with your full details including phone number and we'll have someone over there before you know it.
> 
> Waiting for your details...... :lol:


How kind is that  

My boss has never taken hers off in 37 years, I am on my third (ring not wife) its not about rings it about one another, its only a token. I was devastated when I lost my first one, left it the bathroom of a Hotel in Malta, have had this one for about 15 years so I am forgiven I think (well she never says anything about it any more). . Chin up compared to some problems fellow posters are enduring its nothing, you've still got the girl


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Poor Otto!!!
((((((((( big hug)))))))))

I lost mine in a stable full of straw (and horse manure) not long after i got married, my friend found it with a metal detector, I was lucky that it was in such a small (albeit rather smelly) area, but I'm sure someone can find yours with a detector.
Best wishes
Good luck
XXXD


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

You really should try the metal detector idea as suggested above.

Some years ago whilst chain sawing in our woods, I lost my wedding ring.
I was terribly upset but my wife, practical as ever, nipped over to our farming neighbours and borrowed their metal detector.

After more than 2 hours "detecting", we actually found my ring buried under some saw dust. 

Give it a try.....it worked for me.

Good luck.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

oh I do hope you find the ring again. I have been married 35 years and I know that although the ring is only a symbol of our marriage i would be devestated if I lost my wedding ring. Thinking of you (with fingers crossed!)


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

My husband's mother was widowed in the war. After her husband was killed, she lost her precious wedding ring in the garden and her own father bought her another one for respectablities' sake. Years later she found it - it had grown up through a plant. I always like to think her husband sent it back to her. Good luck with your search.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Contact Brimo immediately - he's your angel in disguise.  Use his network and their expertise, and do it quickly to give them the greatest chance of finding it.

If that proves unsuccessful, the advice others have given about turning this huge loss into an unplanned opportunity to reaffirm your love for one another, is good advice. Take it. :wink: 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Somebody tell me I'm not alone in my stupidity;


You are not alone Otto.

I lost mine many years ago - probably about four years after we were married when we moved house.

I was upset when I discovered the loss, but after a while I realised I had not lost the really important thing - only the symbol!

I was working on a car engine and got my hand well and truly stuck as the ring jammed, and only by sheer good luck was there a screwdriver long enough so I could poke the "other" side of the ring and slide my finger out of it. Otherwise I would have been trapped for at least six hours until my wife came home!

I never wore it again, but intended to have it made into something else. Couldn't decide what as I don't wear any sort of jewellery, and next time I looked for it I couldn't find it.

Yours wasn't stupidity - it was a mishap.

You too have lost only the symbol, and CarolGavin's suggestion is a very good one I think.

Dave


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Contact has now been made, we have posted the request on uk detector net and expect someone to reply tomorrow. It won't be an easy one as the ring wasn't lost in a back garden or whilst digging the weeds but on a stroll through and on the way to a nature reserve. But detectorists are reknown for their patience and perserverance and we are sure that the guys on UK DETECTOR NET will give it their best very shortly.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Dear Otto,

My heart breaks for you and I wish I could say something that would ease your distress. 

I think the sentiments expressed from fellow members, along with the offer from Brimo to help you try and find your lost wedding ring, have been wonderful and I pray that one way or another, the advice given has helped you to feel a little more positive?

When reading your post, it is clear what a wonderful and happy marriage you have and your wife has sure been the most devoted, sweetest and caring partner any man could wish for. And as dreadful as losing your ring is, just remember that nothing can destroy all those special memories you hold or the deep love you both have for one another!

I think the suggestions others have made re you reaffirming your marriage vows is an excellent one and who know's, it could be fates way of turning a negative event into a very happy and special one!!! What a wonderful opportunity this could be for 2 devoted soulmates to celebrate everything they mean to one and other and how exciting and romantic would it be to enjoy another wedding day? I think even if your ring turns up Otto, you should still go ahead and re-take your wedding vows, as what better honour could you bestow upon this very special lady in your life than declaring that you love her that much, that you want to marry her all over again? 

Ooh I do love romantic stories with a happy ending and I just have a feeling, that despite all that's happened, your story is going to have a blissfully happy ending to it! 

Love and hugs.

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> We run www.forumukdetectornet.co.uk and have over 4000 detectorists on-line. Send me a pm with your full details including phone number and we'll have someone over there before you know it.
> 
> Waiting for your details...... :lol:


Brian's right, they are a great bunch of guys and gals on there, they will go out of their way to help anyone.

Good shout Brian 

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi auto defrost,
I was never wealthy enough to have a wedding ring.

Lady p and I were married in a hurry, No she was not expecting as many relatives thought. I was being transported to another galaxy with my job.
Well Grimsby seemed like another galaxy 35 years ago.

Five years ago after terrible happenings in the familly, we were both at a real low.

I asked her if she would marry me again. Result was that we went to the local Murderhall and scoured the jewellers for a matching pair of rings.

So treat your good lady and yourself to new rings and get the vicar to bless them.
That will show your comittment is as strong as ever.

Best wishes

Dave p


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Otto

I know how you feel. I lost my wedding ring the evening before we were due to fly home from a short break in Amsterdam. The weather was bitterly cold and I know that the ring was a bit loose on my finger even with gloves on.

I realised it was missing when we got back to our hotel around 11pm, but the timing of our flight meant that we could only retrace steps once (around midnight) before leaving for the airport. I was miserable for weeks but my wife eventually persuaded me to have a replacement made.

We had a short blessing ceremony at the church where we were married and that did help.

The thought of losing the ring still upsets me. Ultimately though, it wasn't the ring that sat beside me in a London hospital, 50 miles from home, every single day for seven months and for up to twelve hours a day, fighting my corner (and usually winning) when I was in no position to do so.

If you find your ring, it will be terrific for you - I hope you do. But you still have what really matters.

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi auto defrost,
> I was never wealthy enough to have a wedding ring.
> 
> Lady p and I were married in a hurry, No she was not expecting as many relatives thought. I was being transported to another galaxy with my job.
> ...


Aw how lovely Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> However why not make this the very year you reaffirm your vows and get new rings for both of you. It won't bring the old one back but it will be a lovely way of giving your new rings some significance.
> Don't give up, I really hope you find it.


Like you I would be devastated if I lost my ring - I used to take it off when diving for fear of losing it (but cold water made my fingers swell and it was VERY secure in UK water!).

It means a great deal to me to as a symbol of the best thing that has happened to me EVER.

I would try the metal detector as a way of finding it *AND* let the local radio station and newspaper know why you are looking so hard. That will prompt others into also looking and it may well turn up. Most people are fundamentally honest but would not know where to return a ring (other than the police). So a little publicity may well help - even if it costs you a reward as a thankyou to someone else.

Most people like a good "sob" story and any indication of such grief will provide that. IMO

Go for it and try to find it, but if after a while it has not been found then carolgavins suggestion is excellent in my opinion and would give the new rings some real significance. the most important thing however is that the person who gave it to you is still there to commiserate and console you.

Life can be hard but there are silver linings to every cloud (OK you want a gold lining but it's close! :lol: )

I do hope that it turns up 

Dave


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

Perhaps a tale of stupidity will help (mine!)

Lost my first wedding ring on honeymoon diving at the great barrier reef.

Replacement taken off to do some work on engine and promptly left in engine (and again lost)

married 2 years on my third ring!!

Thankfully at the start I said I only wanted a cheap ring! 2 have been palladium and the current one silver.

For me it's not the actual ring (luckily) but what it represents, I'm glad my wife agrees!

Nick


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry - message already posted


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guys

A couple of our guys are in contact now. More news soon :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Great... I was actually sitting here wondering how it was going....good luck to them!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

How much does this service cost? very impressive if its found double whammy.

Good luck.

Greeny :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm rivetted! If force of goodwill could find it you'd be there!

I recall finding a lost ring (it was explicitly the thing I was looking for) with my detector and it was such an uplifting experience for all. I nearly gave up several times but sheer bl00dy-mindedness kept me going.

Dave


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, over the last 30 years myself and my wife Mo' have found about 30 lost rings if not more :lol: 

We do not charge anything for the service but ask that peeps pay the petrol expenses for the guys who come out to them. We have been offered all kinds once a lost ring is found - I've seen grown men cry and women throw their arms around me. The feeling when you find one is incredible and one I cannot describe !!

Hopefully this one will be a great result too !!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brimo,

What a wonderful service you offer and if Otto's ring is found I think we will all be crying! My fingers are tightly crossed!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sue - you are such a soppy ha'pporth  

Like others, I'm watching this thread with interest. Fingers crossed here too that Brimo's Boys and/or Girls can come up trumps.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

brimo said:



> and women throw their arms around me. The feeling when you find one is incredible and one I cannot describe !!


Wish I could find one of those wimmen. Go on describe it what's it feel like/ :wink:

Otto.

Know how you feel, I lost my wedding ring several years ago while sea fishing. It was old and worn so thin that it used to cut my finger. My wife used to tell me it did that as a punishment if I didn't treat her nice.

I hope your search is successful.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Sue - you are such a soppy ha'pporth
> Gerald


Hi Gerald, 

I haven't heard that saying for years! My dear old mum used to say it though and it reminded me of her. To be honest I have never heard anyone else use that expression besides my mum, so seeing as I recall you mentioning that you have roots in the midlands, I guess it must be a midlands area saying?

Sue


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

It looks like it could be a search on Thursday morning. Let's hope the weather stays kind to us all for then. :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Sue - you are such a soppy ha'pporth
> ...


 I'm from Sowfeast Lundun and the term 'soppy ha'pporth' is quite familiar to me too (with the h silent of course). My Mum and Dad more often said 'soppy date' though.

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It looks like it could be a search on Thursday morning. Let's hope the weather stays kind to us all for then. :lol:


Great news! 

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

brimo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It looks like it could be a search on Thursday morning. Let's hope the weather stays kind to us all for then. :lol:


Thats why I love MHF because when your in trouble there is always someone to help. (well lots really)
Your a knight in shinning Armour :wink:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

It is brilliant that the metal detectives are coming to the rescue - I think we're all holding our breath. Let's hope there's a happy ending.

Catz


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> I haven't heard that saying for years! My dear old mum used to say it though and it reminded me of her. To be honest I have never heard anyone else use that expression besides my mum, so seeing as I recall you mentioning that you have roots in the midlands, I guess it must be a midlands area saying?


No, my mum used to say it, and she was from the Doncaster area :wink: That's why I used it - I thought you'd recognise it 

BTW, great news on the detecting Brimo. Fingers crossed for Thursday.

Gerald


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Good news....hope the search is successful!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My dad uesd to say "soppy apath" and he was from the depths of Kent!

back to the topic- how about taking bets on whether or not the ring will be found-proceeds to the MHF charity!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Firstly, I'm thoroughly overwhelmed by the advice, good wishes, kind thoughts and support

It truly reaffirms my view that you guys and ladies on MHF are the cream of the motorhoming fraternity

A gentleman named David is coming down on Thursday with a metal detector, and whatever the outcome I can only wonder at the kindness

It is so comforting and uplifting to see how many caring people are still in a world that the media would have us believe is for the selfish

I will be an optimist and lay a bet of £20 (to MHF charity) that it will be found

All of you have astounded me by your kindness and concern

You are indeed true friends

Thank you from the bottom of my heart

Paul


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you! Best of luck!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Firstly, I'm thoroughly overwhelmed by the advice, good wishes, kind thoughts and support
> 
> It truly reaffirms my view that you guys and ladies on MHF are the cream of the motorhoming fraternity
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, what a lovely post I am watching this topic and hoping that you find your ring as I know it means the world to you.
Nette


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Firstly, I'm thoroughly overwhelmed by the advice, good wishes, kind thoughts and support
> 
> It truly reaffirms my view that you guys and ladies on MHF are the cream of the motorhoming fraternity
> 
> ...


Hiya Paul am delighted that the metal detectives are on the case and am crossing absolutely everything that the ring is once again back on its rightful place on your finger. Just goes to show you that in facts we sometimes have wee skirmishes but when the chips are down and some one needs help we are there in droves.

Now obviously if you are going to reaffirm your vows we all want to come. I can make a mean sausage roll and prawn vol au vont so dont worry about the purvey, we will all chip in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi Paul
I've just read the thread, and am now also sending best wishes, crossed fingers etc for thursday.

I thought I'd just add to the suggestions for the fall back plan..... our wedding rings were made from old wedding rings inherited from my family. We had three old gold rings from the 1800's made into 2 new rings for us, and sentimentally engraved on the insides. They've lasted another 20 years on our fingers so far....

The point is that maybe your wife's ring could be added to your mothers and these two turned into a new pair for you both, and of course retake your vows - that sounds lovely. This way your new rings would both have some of the original pair in!

I do hope the knights with detectors find the orginal for you, everything crossed here!

best wishes
Sally


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Otto-de-froste said:


> A gentleman named David is coming down on Thursday with a metal detector, and whatever the outcome I can only wonder at the kindness


I agree - I always find the kindness of strangers moving. You really do deserve it though, as you do success on Thursday.

Dougie.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The detectorists will be up for the challenge thats for sure, they get called upon quite often for this sort of thing. Good luck to them, I really hope they find that ring for you.  

steve


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Pal of mine likes watching his wedding video backwards, he likes the bit where he takes the ring off her finger, goes down the isle and out through the doors. 8O 

He says after 25 years it only seems like yesterday since he got married, if it was tomorrow he'd run off. :wink: 

My late dad used to say, there are three ring to marriage son, the engagement ring, the wedding ring, and the suffering :?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Cliffy
:idea: 
Have you ever thought of taking up hospital visiting? 8)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You never know Otto it may turn up.

About 6 years ago I lost my wedding ring. Couldn't remember where I'd lost it, just suddenly noticed it wasn't there any more. I went through all the angst of telling Mrs SDA and she was very good about it, but like you I felt dreadful.

Months went by and I got used to not having the ring on my finger. Then one day I was walking across our shingle drive/parking area (large enough for 8 cars) and I glanced down at the ground and there was my ring, glinting in the sunshine. I must've walked over that spot hundreds of times whilst it was missing. The relief was enormous and I still can't believe how lucky I was to find it.

So never fear they can turn up.

SDA


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Cliffy
> :idea:
> Have you ever thought of taking up hospital visiting? 8)


Did it for a while, they just didnt get any better :wink: 
Hope you find the ring


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Otto
Contact the Federation of Independent Detectorists on this website:

http://fid.newbury.net/

then click the link *Free Recovery Service*

They should be able to put you in touch with a local detectorist or club who will be happy to try to help you find the ring - there is no charge for this service. I have helped with this in my own area to find farmer's tools, lost keys and someone who lost a £300+ pair of real gold-rimmed specs whilst trimming rhododendrons in his massive garden! (He did insist on buying us a beer as we wouldn't accept any other reward).
Good luck, I hope you are successful.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good suggestion Roger, but it's already in hand. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-770206.html#770206

Search due to start tomorrow morning I think - fingers crossed. :?

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zebedee
Sorry, my mistake for not reading all the way through the thread before posting, also my apologies to Brimo as I hadn't realised some fellow detectorists were already on the case.
Good luck to the searchers on Thursday, fingers crossed.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Otto,
I have just seen this thread and I do not want to read all of it so forgive me if a similar message has already been written,
I have our two wedding rings but lost my wife two years ago, I know which I would prefer to lose,
Best wishes,
Norman


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hello Norman

I'm so sorry to read this, and can only offer my sincere best wishes to you

I do agree with you too


Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Took a snow check*

Just to update

The search didn't take place today as the weather in this region is not suitable for driving unless absolutely necessary.

David, the gentleman who was due to come down, and I agreed it was not worth the risk of a RTA for the sake of a few more days

I'll update in due course

Kindest regards to all

Otto


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*WE FOUND IT*

A wonderful gentleman, David came down from Doncaster this morning. After checking the garden we went down to the nature reserve.
Traced my steps and had a few hopes dashed.
More or less ready to give up when I asked for a swipe by a post where I remembered picking up some snow

Picked up something metallic, and David reached down through the snow to find the ring

"Is this yours"

Yes it was

How about that folks?
What were the chances? There since last Saturday

I can't begin to express my joy

My heartfelt thanks to you all for your support, prayers, advice

And especially to Brimo and his colleague David without whom I'm sure I would have lost it for good

Thank you so very much, everyone from the bottom of my heart

Wow! I'm just gob smacked

Paul


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS   :wav:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

That is absolutely *FANTASTIC!!!!! *

It is great to hear some good news...well done!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is really excellent news - congratulations seems so paltry - we are all heartily relieved to hear that news. :lol: :lol:

I bet your face was a picture when he handed it to you!!!!! 8O

It is really good to be able to read good news on here, thank you for keeping us posted. :lol:

Dave


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

What wonderful news! :blob5:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Great News.

Well done the chap and his metal detector


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Excellent news! 

And well done to Brimo and David for the great job on behalf of metal detectorists, keep it up guys.

:lol: 
cheers
Roger


----------



## johnsvan (May 30, 2009)

Glad it is now found!!!! and also a thanks for the prompt! 

your post also helped me out as early this week, i had just come in from the garden after unloading some sacks from the car to the garage. 

when i read your post, I noticed my wedding ring was missing!! a bit da ja vous! it has been loose for ages and it is always dropping off, as I have lost some weight since getting married. One of those things you keep saying you will get sorted. 

if i had not of read your post it may have been some time before i notice mine was missing and then may not have thought about what had happened that day, as I take my ring off at night and sometime it does not get put back on the next day. 

anyway it prompted me to think back as I had heard a noise when locking the garage door but could not identify it and did not realise my ring was missing at that time so it could have been lost at any time that day. 

Anyway, after failing to find it that night and still not sure if that was the noise i had heard, my wife had a look the next day after pulling up a few plants she managed to find it!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We are really glad we were able to help. We have already thanked Dave for his diligence and peristence but.. I did say we were a determined lot.

Its a great result for the hobby and for Dave, a great guy !!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh Otto I am so happy for you and it really has made my day!  I have been thinking about you constantly since you first posted you had lost it and was hoping with all my heart, to one day come on the forum and read you and your wedding ring had been re-united! 

What a wonderful job David did in finding it for you and I bet he was equally as delighted as you and your wife must have been? Brimo also, has been a star and it's people like this that certainly make the world a far nicer place! 

It really is such fantastic news and just you make sure that you get your wedding ring made a little smaller now! 

Sue xxx


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

What a result. Well done to Brimo (Brian & Mo) for coming to the rescue 8) I had great faith in the guys being a metler myself. 

steve


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Wonderful.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*BRILLIANT NEWS!*  

I'm so pleased for you, and very well done to Brian/Mo and to David.

And well done to Nuke for creating this place where good things like this can happen 

Happy Days!

Gerald


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Great News, I hope you bought David a pint ?

I will be able to tell all the people I visit in Hospital :wink: well those that are still with us 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Really fantastic result. Congratulations to David and Brimo for their expertise and big hearts. Otto, it's a result you deserve.

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now you have the bug Otto, you might go searching for more lost treasure.
Well done.

Ray.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Reading this sent a shiver down my spine. I am so happy for you Paul!

I have recently had a reminder that my subscription to MHF is nearly due, I am paying it right now-what a marvellous site this is!

Peggy


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Fantastic news well done     

Peter.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

That is excellent news, Otto - I am so pleased for you. I've had this thread on notify since the beginning.

Brimo - excellent service.

Just shows what a community can do when it pulls together.

D


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm choked up! What a tearjerker!

You've given us all a lovely start to the weekend 

Well done Brimo and David. Bravo!

Dave


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your kind comments. I also found another thing of value - - - that my little problem would have evoked such care, such compassion and such love. In some way that knowledge is more important than finding the ring. I hope this is a comfort for others who will see that there are good folk all willing to provide a helping hand to those in need. This all lapses into insignificance when balanced against the anguish and agony that people in Haiti are suffering.

I'm going to celebrate by donating what I nearly paid for a metal detector to the fund.

Bless you all.

Otto


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Thank you*



Otto-de-froste said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. I also found another thing of value - - - that my little problem would have evoked such care, such compassion and such love. In some way that knowledge is more important than finding the ring. I hope this is a comfort for others who will see that there are good folk all willing to provide a helping hand to those in need. This all lapses into insignificance when balanced against the anguish and agony that people in Haiti are suffering.
> 
> I'm going to celebrate by donating what I nearly paid for a metal detector to the fund.
> 
> ...


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

followed this thread with interest.

dont tell me men dont cry.

brought tears to my eyes.

not that i,ll admit it in public though/. 

anonymous .

pitty about my name being on here/.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Way to Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The power of MHF in action    

Well done to everyone involved in this operation.
I'm so pleased for you Otto!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: WE FOUND IT*



Otto-de-froste said:


> A wonderful gentleman, David came down from Doncaster this morning. After checking the garden we went down to the nature reserve.
> Traced my steps and had a few hopes dashed.
> More or less ready to give up when I asked for a swipe by a post where I remembered picking up some snow
> 
> ...


That is bloody fabulous to hear. Im really really made up that you got the ring back. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Delighted to hear that Otto, well done for posting it and persevering, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes (She punches the air!!) I am sooooo happy. I know how much of a relief it is. Yes!!!!

Ca


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Paul, what brilliant news I am just so happy for you.............and many thanks to the member that helped you with this.

Nette


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What a fantastic end to this story.

This thread has just reminded me what a warm friendly helpful place mhf can be


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

CliffyP

You know?

You really should take up hospital visiting

You would be just great  

Otto


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Otto this is just the most fantastic news! Just make sure you look after your wife with greater care than you did your ring as your posts make it quite clear just how valuable she is to you!

It is such a wonderful end to the story, you must be so chuffed. It is amazing just how supportive fellow members are on the is forum; without them you might never have got the ring back.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: WE FOUND IT*



Otto-de-froste said:


> A wonderful gentleman, David came down from Doncaster this morning. After checking the garden we went down to the nature reserve.
> Traced my steps and had a few hopes dashed.
> More or less ready to give up when I asked for a swipe by a post where I remembered picking up some snow
> 
> ...


Gosh just seen this ---well done all involved that is a good job done.
Paul now you know how good they work I bet it will be your new hobby go on buy a Metal Detector you know you want to. :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic! We are both just so pleased for you.

John, who doesn't usually log on to MHF himself, has kept asking me 'have they found that ring yet?.

Well done everyone involved.


Chris


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

A wonderfully real fairy-tale ending '....and they all lived happily ever after.'

Congrats to Otto and BZ (well done) to all those involved (and to those who showed their support and concerns, too.) :grouphuuug: :grouphuuug: 

Just goes to show that you can find ANYTHING at MHF!


:idea: Definitely a 'Good News' story - Which might even interest the local press and/or the Motorhoming Mags?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have been in touch with Otto and it has been decided to move this thread to motorhome chit chat, in the subscribers bar it would have auto -deleted the thread in time, also now visitors can share in the story that unfolded :wink: 

I have already conveyed my pleasure to Otto privately about finding his wedding ring, but it does no harm say so publicly, very pleased you were able find what is a most important personal item.

MHS...Rob


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

_*wooooo-hoooo!!!!!!!*_​
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/​


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooooooh how fantastic the ring that was lost is now found!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Awww I wish I could have seen your face when it was found. Mega thanks must go to Brimo and his pals as well. What a community facts is when the chips are down!!!!!

Otto am just so happy for you! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

What a great story! 8O 

It is always nice to read a happy ending! :wink:  

Well done to all those involved. 

Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wonderfull.

Great

Super 

Smashing

At least something to celebarte. I `ll just go and pour a large one. :wink: 

DAve p


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just caught up with the news of the ring - it really is great news - you should be Otto -de -sunshine now, well done


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I've only just caught up with the news too.

What a brilliant result. Well done to Brimo and co.

You must be over the moon.

Catz


----------



## 130884 (Jan 27, 2010)

brimo said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> We run www.forumukdetectornet.co.uk and have over 4000 detectorists on-line. Send me a pm with your full details including phone number and we'll have someone over there before you know it.
> 
> Waiting for your details...... :lol:


Brimo,

Your post came up in Google. Friend of mine lost her platinum engagement ring in a hay barn, last night. In Surrey, Redhill area.

Do you know anyone who could help her look? I cant send pms.

My email address is expanding dot horizon at googlemail dot com.

Any suggestions very gratefully received.

Philippa


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Brimo here, I can get some lads onto it.

Email me your phone details please to [email protected]


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"lost her platinum engagement ring in a hay barn"

Phillipa,

Welcome to MHF and I hope the detectorists come to your friend's rescue.

Though I had a chuckle imagining the hunt.

"So where in this barn do you think you may have lost it?"
"Well, my fiance started chasing me here, managed to catch me there, and we made love over there."

Anyone MHFers want to confess a reminiscing tale? 

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Go on the lads.

Brilliant ending

Phill


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We have been informed that this ring was found by the people who lost it. It was apparently found in the corner of a stable after a search that lasted almost all last night and part of today. :lol: 

A good result !!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Otto - "Darling, I've taken my ring to that little jeweller in Chezzy to get it enlarged so it will go back on my ring finger."

SWMBO - "oh.....yeah.....er.........good......yeah.......g How much" :?: 

Otto - "only £45"  

SWMBO - " 8O "

Otto - "That's not too bad is it?"  

SWMBO - "So...........for a ring that cost £45 in 1976 and"

Otto - "That wasn't a bad price for 1976"

SWMBO - "PLUS the 'Drink' you gave Dave"

Otto - "He came all the way down from Donny though"  

SWMBO - "Plus the equivalent price of a metal detector to Haiti?"

Otto - "er.....yes but"

SWMBO - "You're worth every penny"  :evil: 

Otto - "Aw! am I?"

SWMBO - "Do you want to say hello to the waffle iron? "

Otto - ".....no........"

SWMBO - "How about spending something on me once in a while?"

Otto - "I did - look I got you a Ginsters pasty from the Co-op"  

SWMBO - " :twisted: ........... here... detect this!"

Otto - "OW!"


----------

